# to the SCUMBAG in 20'ish center console



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

who purposely ran over my lines yesterday at 4 PM east of the pass.


I hope you get a painful and lingering case of VD and your prop hub was also ruined by the wire.


I hope to see your pathetic POS ass out there again and soon


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

this should make you feel better.


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

The good news is that there is only a handful of a**hole boaters out there. 

The bad news is they move around a lot


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Boat-Dude said:


> this should make you feel better.


Lmao! Thats funny


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's OK, I caught a knucklehead in a Proline cuddy (bout 21-22 ft'r) today!!! He ran up close then caught a freeeline I had out... I was yelling and he just kept underway looking at me like I was the idiot... When I was about to cut the line, snap!!! He yelled sorry as he hauled arse outta there... Maybe he got enough braid in his motor!!!


Not to mention all the idiots in Destin that have no clue what NO WAKE means.....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Do em like we do the Bass guys when they start acting gay on the water...


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

I was with my uncle who is 72 otherwise i would have chased that POS back to land


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Calm down, it was a weekend calm weather. That guy might not of even knew what trolling is. I am not defending what happend. Were you in a heavy traffic area? It's hard to tell if someone is trolling.
I have been boating most of my life and have cut several trolling lines running to and from a spot. Usually I stop clear the prop and try to apologise and pay for there rig lost. Violance will get you arrested for a few bucks of gear. Oh and it will happen again.


----------



## boatpoor2 (May 15, 2017)

Hopefully they had to call SeaTow to get back in..... and didn't have a membership!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

I still do not get fishing around everyone . It is a big body of water .


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> View attachment 1027642
> 
> 
> Do em like we do the Bass guys when they start acting gay on the water...


There are a lot of Auburn guy's bass fishing now that you mention it...


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

sealark said:


> Calm down, it was a weekend calm weather. That guy might not of even knew what trolling is. I am not defending what happend. Were you in a heavy traffic area? It's hard to tell if someone is trolling.
> I have been boating most of my life and have cut several trolling lines running to and from a spot. Usually I stop clear the prop and try to apologise and pay for there rig lost. Violance will get you arrested for a few bucks of gear. Oh and it will happen again.



Nonsense, asshole gave us the finger as he flew by as well


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

hebegb again said:


> Nonsense, asshole gave us the finger as he flew by as well




relax, gee wizzz…. That's nothing, Ive had divers cut my anchor rode. then come up and wonder what I was upset about lol... Yes, I was there before they arrived, established slick the whole "kit and caboodle" 


Yeah, a clean cut... "Hey, how come were drifting away from that dive boat that roared in on us?" 


relax, its only fishin…


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

hebegb again said:


> Nonsense, asshole gave us the finger as he flew by as well


Still no reason for violance. I never seen anyone intentionally collecting fishing lures and line that way.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Jim, I paid that dive boat 10$ to cut your line and then sold it back to you a week later Hey gas money :thumbup:


----------



## Retrofit (Mar 30, 2009)

*Put up a flag*

When your trolling, put up the international marine flag for "Tango" that's (T). That is the international marine flag signal that you are trawling. According to the dictionary, trawling and trolling are interchangeable words in their meaning. Such a flag will only cost you about $10 USD. It's not going to keep the mental misfit from cutting across your stern but at least those of us who have accidentally done that would be better forewarned and might try harder to avoid that error of good seamanship. As far as the mental misfit, if your flying the Tango flag and you can either write down the boat numbers or get a picture of the boat, I'd guess you can file a legitimate international complaint with the USCG or with local law enforcement. With the way things are today, I wouldn't chase some bonehead to the dock and try to confront them. They just might pull out a firearm and shoot you and claim self defense.


----------



## boatpoor2 (May 15, 2017)

Retrofit said:


> When your trolling, put up the international marine flag for "Tango" that's (T). That is the international marine flag signal that you are trawling. According to the dictionary, trawling and trolling are interchangeable words in their meaning. Such a flag will only cost you about $10 USD. It's not going to keep the mental misfit from cutting across your stern but at least those of us who have accidentally done that would be better forewarned and might try harder to avoid that error of good seamanship. As far as the mental misfit, if your flying the Tango flag and you can either write down the boat numbers or get a picture of the boat, I'd guess you can file a legitimate international complaint with the USCG or with local law enforcement. With the way things are today, I wouldn't chase some bonehead to the dock and try to confront them. They just might pull out a firearm and shoot you and claim self defense.


Great suggestion, Retro! I just ordered this one....cost me $15 including shipping. http://www.captharry.com/boating-accessories/flags/tag-outrigger-flag.html

While most won't have any idea what it means, maybe it'll catch their eye and they'll stay the hell away.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I'm scared they will just come closer to see what the flag says !


----------



## boatpoor2 (May 15, 2017)

lsucole said:


> I'm scared they will just come closer to see what the flag says !


You're probably right!!


----------



## WiscoArborist (Dec 27, 2017)

lsucole said:


> I'm scared they will just come closer to see what the flag says !



Someone in a pontoon boat (inland lake) once went between my boat and a planer board cutting my line. I chased them down and that's what he told me - that he was curious what I was doing so he came over to see. No offer to pay damages,just a "hey,sorry".

He had kids onboard so I really couldn't say how I felt. I tried. I'll just say it tested the limits of my vocabulary.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I struggle with anyone ever intentionally running over a trolled line. That is likely to be far more costly to them than to the person that is trolling. Seal replacement on your lower unit vs lost bait? If you got the finger from somebody running across your lines you may want to ask yourself why they might have been annoyed with you. Trolling acctlross the channel in front of them? Could it have been the guy in the Everglades who says he had the right of way?


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Was the boat's name Reel Addiction?


----------



## Bayman12 (Sep 12, 2018)

Jet Skiers are the ones I hate!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

When I was stationed in Va, it was not uncommon for boats to cut between tugs and the barges they were towing. Usually decapitated one or two of those in the boat, calm down the boat crowd for a month or two...then it would happen again.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Been cut off a couple of times. Last time in the trolling corridor 9 miles offshore. No other boats close. I can't for the life of me figure why the dude had to cut in 50 feet off my stern. But I did grab a rod and hit free spool. So at least the lure and the braid he took home gave his boat mech some needed income. I call it braid karma.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ever heard of a planer of a planer or even a drail?*

If you were trolling for Mackerel or Kingfish, they will eat within 20' of the transom. No chance of getting cut off that close and that deep. Problem comes when you hook a big one that takes 200 yards of line then swims all over the place.

Troll a Kinggitter off a trim tab release clip 15-20' back. The fish will sometimes go straight up with the lure and land in the boat. I quit doing this when a 45 pounder came aboard and hit a 151 Igloo and destroying it. This was death looking for a place to happen.

Years ago, Destin was a great place to fish. Fewer people, manners and lots of fish. In several years fishing there and I never recall having another boat cut me off and I always trolled 6 lines unless I had a mighty short party.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Jason said:


> That's OK, I caught a knucklehead in a Proline cuddy (bout 21-22 ft'r) today!!! He ran up close then caught a freeeline I had out... I was yelling and he just kept underway looking at me like I was the idiot... When I was about to cut the line, snap!!! He yelled sorry as he hauled arse outta there... Maybe he got enough braid in his motor!!!
> 
> 
> Not to mention all the idiots in Destin that have no clue what NO WAKE means.....


Jason: There are MANY around Milton (and other places) that don't know what "NO WAKE" means, OR - they know what it means but don't "GAS!" These folks don't know (or don't care) what they're doing to docks, boat lifts, etc., as well as the protected banks, vegatation, AND to boating safety. Too bad that photos/videos of these uneducated or careless boaters don't count for anything...


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Most local boats do not have a throttle setting between idle and WOT................................Do They??


----------

